

Why writing a Windows compatible file server is (still) hard - edw519
http://tuxdeluxe.org/node/298

======
holdenk
One of my first jobs during University involved automating windows
interoperability for a small Linux distribution. I must agree with the author,
"Interoperability with Windows is hard. But somebody has to do it.", I'm just
glad I don't have to do that anymore :)

------
martey
This is a dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=737271>

